# Lateral Loads Textbook



## DJsigma (May 9, 2011)

What are some good books that outline procedures for solving problems with lateral loads. My schooling on the subject is limited and I don't have a good reference.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2011)

DJsigma said:


> What are some good books that outline procedures for solving problems with lateral loads. My schooling on the subject is limited and I don't have a good reference.


I happen to like "seismic design examples" by Williams. It's published by Kaplan.

Thats not the only book out there though.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 11, 2011)

DJsigma said:


> What are some good books that outline procedures for solving problems with lateral loads. My schooling on the subject is limited and I don't have a good reference.


The book suggested above is an excellent resource for many issues - and is an excellent one for general knowledge.

edit: Ugh, forgot I was in the exam prep forum. That's the kind of thing that happens when I get sick.


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 11, 2011)

I suggest go get the basic " Structural Theory of Structures" by Wang and Eckel, or other booksrelated by Timoshenko, concelts are well explained if you need them.

Kaplan books are limited it is only for people that are reviewing and knows the theory well. This book is not enough.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 11, 2011)

STEEL MAN said:


> I suggest go get the basic " Structural Theory of Structures" by Wang and Eckel, or other booksrelated by Timoshenko, concelts are well explained if you need them.
> Kaplan books are limited it is only for people that are reviewing and knows the theory well. This book is not enough.


Actually, this brings to mind a question - if DJsigma doesn't have the experience or references for lateral loads, why are they looking at taking the structural exam? I'd thrown a few other things out there originally, then edited because they're more basic than I would suggest using for the SE.


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 11, 2011)

Im trying to give my suggestion I m currently preparing for SE too, I have all the Kaplan and PPI books as well as the codes required for this exam. If you look at NCEES outline the highest percentage of items that will come out is on Structural Analysis gravity and Lateral, so this points out that you should have a good grasp in both of them statically and indeterminate structure, that is why he is looking for a textbook.


----------



## DJsigma (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will look into these.

For whatever reason, my college coursework was light on topics such as shear walls, diaphragms, ect. I have a good handle on the simple projects I do at work, but I want a more in-depth resource I can go.


----------



## McEngr (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good book as a refresher for indeterminate structures using virtual work, moment distribution, and perhaps conjugate beam methods? I have my college Hibbeler Structural Analysis Book and my Civil Engineering Dean's Matrix Structural Analysis book, but I don't think it's practical if wanting lots of practice with problems. Most of the Hibbeler problems are idealized examples to illustrate (which is good), but I'd like a recommendation for SE review.

Thanks!


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 13, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Does anyone know of a good book as a refresher for indeterminate structures using virtual work, moment distribution, and perhaps conjugate beam methods? I have my college Hibbeler Structural Analysis Book and my Civil Engineering Dean's Matrix Structural Analysis book, but I don't think it's practical if wanting lots of practice with problems. Most of the Hibbeler problems are idealized examples to illustrate (which is good), but I'd like a recommendation for SE review.
> Thanks!


Very good question Mc Engr, same here in looking for one, all I used are my college texts too, Strength of Materials by Hibbleler and by Singer, Structural Theory by Wang and Eckel, Timoshenko. THese books are just conepts and some problems.

I dont think you can use matrix book in SE exams, it is not mandatory to use thi approach to solve these problems for this exam.


----------



## McEngr (May 13, 2011)

STEEL MAN said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good book as a refresher for indeterminate structures using virtual work, moment distribution, and perhaps conjugate beam methods? I have my college Hibbeler Structural Analysis Book and my Civil Engineering Dean's Matrix Structural Analysis book, but I don't think it's practical if wanting lots of practice with problems. Most of the Hibbeler problems are idealized examples to illustrate (which is good), but I'd like a recommendation for SE review.
> ...


STEEL MAN,

I realize that the Matrix book is not relavent for the exam. However, I'm wondering if anyone has used or seen the Alan Williams Structural Analysis book and whether it's valuable for the Structural Exams. Thanks! See below:

Amazon - Alan William's Structural Analysis Book

I have been looking at the review on-line and looking at the "Search inside this book" link to the left... it looks to be very practical and a handy tool for the exam! The price isn't bad either. Hibbeler is the man, but the price is pretty high for his newer publications...


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 13, 2011)

McEngr said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > McEngr said:
> ...



McEngr,

looks like it, I think is it very useful book for SE and PE's, theories and practical approach is in it too. Once you bought them let me know the contents it is reasonable I might buy them too.


----------



## civilengineer75 (May 22, 2011)

STEEL MAN said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > STEEL MAN said:
> ...



The best book for seismic building problems is the masonry design handbook. It has a problem on a seven story building that is quite frankly awesome. This is the best example I have ever seen published. If you can work this problem then you can do well on Lateral Building Problems. It has to do with base shear distribution by incorporating stiffness of vertical members to place loads on walls of different lengths at different levels. I use this in practice often and think it is more straight forward than the williams examples. Just one PE's humble opinion. I have it programmed into mathcad and I can get results quickly, design all rebar and feel very comfortable with SRCM


----------

